# How do u tell if the LED bulb is bad or not?



## iamfob (Dec 3, 2001)

is there a way to tell if the LED bulb is defective/burnout, etc?
cuz mine is flickering and goes on and off...so i dont know if it is a loose wire or the bulb itself.
btw, mine is the mkiv city light bulb (194/168)


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: How do u tell if the LED bulb is bad or not? (iamfob)*

It either lights or it doesnt.


----------



## Faststang70 (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: How do u tell if the LED bulb is bad or not? (iamfob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iamfob* »_is there a way to tell if the LED bulb is defective/burnout, etc?
cuz mine is flickering and goes on and off...so i dont know if it is a loose wire or the bulb itself.
btw, mine is the mkiv city light bulb (194/168)


Its the interals of the 194 LED. They can't take the heat and vibration inside the Headlights. You get really lucky if they work in your car for over 6 months. It's just the way the companies manufacture them








Time for a custom 194 city light








Oh btw, if a led is blown a way to tell is look into the led and it will be all brown if its blown.


----------



## iamfob (Dec 3, 2001)

*Re: How do u tell if the LED bulb is bad or not? (Faststang70)*

so we can't really use LED bulbs on car since it will vibrate? damn i never knew that, thanks for letting me know
well the bulb was flickering before and now it is completely turned off so i think it's dead
so anyone know what LED bulbs work on the mkiv city light and doesnt burn out very easily?


----------



## Faststang70 (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: How do u tell if the LED bulb is bad or not? (iamfob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iamfob* »_so we can't really use LED bulbs on car since it will vibrate? damn i never knew that, thanks for letting me know
well the bulb was flickering before and now it is completely turned off so i think it's dead
so anyone know what LED bulbs work on the mkiv city light and doesnt burn out very easily?

Its not burnt out the solder joints in it just broke. You might have better luck with Jamstrait leds or me trying to make you something


----------



## iamfob (Dec 3, 2001)

*Re: How do u tell if the LED bulb is bad or not? (Faststang70)*

how much do u sell the LED for? do u sell super white?


----------



## Faststang70 (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: How do u tell if the LED bulb is bad or not? (iamfob)*

A custom one would be like 7.00 a piece. The same type you have would cost 3.50 from me. I think Jamstraits are 14 a piece


----------



## iamfob (Dec 3, 2001)

*Re: How do u tell if the LED bulb is bad or not? (Faststang70)*

any pics?
what's the main difference between the regular LED and your custom LED?


----------



## 1.8L8vVeeDub (Mar 12, 2003)

when a led light starts blinking by itself, its going bad


----------



## iamfob (Dec 3, 2001)

*Re: (1.8L8vVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8L8vVeeDub* »_when a led light starts blinking by itself, its going bad

thanx for the info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

